# How to get Spoo to like being patted on her head.



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I wouldnt want to be patted on the head either LOL! Petted might be ok.  You probably could change her reaction by you and others giving her treats and praise when petting on the head but i would only let people you trust to do it nicely do it. The tester is going to pet her nicely on the head.. not fast ,grabby or hard. I had the same problem with feet on Hoolie but he improved with interaction with responsible people. Good luck.. i didnt think Hoolie would pass the test but he did quite nicely  I have just started training the new puppy to get her to a point where i can put her in a CGC class.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

With Lichen we use the clicker and say pet before we touch his head and then give a treat. It seems to be working. Many dogs do not like being petted on their heads initially because they can't see the hands or the hands move too suddenly toward the head.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Feathersprings said:


> I wouldnt want to be patted on the head either LOL! Petted might be ok.  .


Ha...I thought it look funny when I read the title....wrong grammer. LOL grammar...I couldn't figure out when to put pet petted pat patted.


Thanks for the reassurance...I will try treats.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A couple of pats on the head is pretty well guaranteed to make most dogs move away - so much so that I use it as a "that's your lot!" signal. Agentle rub behind the ears, on the other hand, is usually welcomed.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Lizette is a smart poodle--she doesn't want her hair to get all messed up and flattened. A poodle has an image to uphold! 

She sounds like my parent's poodle. He does the swerve too. My only suggestion is to hold you hand above her head and then praise her when she doesn't move/swerve. Then you can slowly work up to a finger scratch or pat/pet. 

Good luck! Beautiful SPOOs in your avi (which one is rockin' the braided dome?) and Sig!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

My guy will never 'like' it but sometimes he will tolerate it. That's just him. He can dodge, or not . . whatever he pleases. lol


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance doesn't like it either especially by those she doesn't know ... and everyone wants to pet her head because she's got cords and is all poofy there.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't blame Lizette one bit for swerving. In fact, _*I*_ hate it when people pat Beau on his top knot even more than he does! :argh: But I do understand that it's irresistible.

We need a little sign to hang off their collar that says:

DON'T TOUCH MY TOP KNOT!


----------

